# i am no longer too patient..cancelling after arrival is very profitable



## thedarkstar (Jan 1, 2015)

previously, i would wait for up to 8-10 minutes, and call probably twice.

with the new rates, i hit arrive, call the rider and watch the clock for 5 minutes.
at 5:01 i hit cancel and i have made $5 driving 0 miles. It helps make up for the current pathetic situation.
cheap service is not cheap


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Canceling pays better than driving, and trains the pax for the next driver.


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

Uber is paying us even if he hit "cancel" after 5 min?


----------



## thedarkstar (Jan 1, 2015)

Cemal said:


> Uber is paying us even if he hit "cancel" after 5 min?


Yes, once you hit arrive and you are at the location, if you hit Cancel and select No Show at 5:01 , you get $5. I do that all the time.
It is not your job to drag the rider from the house or wherever he/she is into the car.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Cemal said:


> Uber is paying us even if he hit "cancel" after 5 min?


In theory.....yes. In practice.....not often enough.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Cemal said:


> Uber is paying us even if he hit "cancel" after 5 min?


@Cemal, Well technically yes, but all new pax get one cancellation, by Uber rules. (usually if the pax rating is 5*, could mean they are new) you need to choose "No Show" selection, but after you attempt to make contact with the pax. Some members here will say you don't have to attempt to make contact, but I found that if I don't try to make contact (texting or calling) I never got paid. Btw, I've gotten paid sometimes even when the pax cancels after 5 minutes. Hope this helps.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Contact by texting "I am here, outside!" As soon as ARRIVED is pressed. 5:01 and cha-Ching!!!

If you reiterate the address and discover that Pin is dropped in an unrelated location, then chances of you getting any cancellation fee drops to zero. You will often find an asshole thinking you were lost. It is never their fault. Even if you manage to pick him up and waste some more time, you will find a disgruntled customer who thinks his private chauffeur was not doing a good job. No 5 star for you! What!? Tip!? Isn't it included?


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Canceling pays better than driving, and trains the pax for the next driver.


But riders are paying that, not Uber.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Cemal said:


> But riders are paying that, not Uber.


Yes, correct. Uber is about them getting paid, not paying for things. Btw Uber takes their 20% fee (for UberX) so you only get $4.


----------



## kel (Jan 13, 2015)

Cemal said:


> But riders are paying that, not Uber.


aren't the riders the ones that are always paying???


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

Well,my point was that doing this, rider is paying us for lying that he didn t show up.


----------



## kel (Jan 13, 2015)

Cemal said:


> Well,my point was that doing this, rider is paying us for lying that he didn t show up.


but the customer wasn't in the car at the 5 minute mark? it's not like, they see the customer and then pretend to not be there and press cancel


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

kel said:


> aren't the riders the ones that are always paying???


It's either the riders, the drivers, or the investors, Uber itself pays for nothing, other then the software development in the being, but even then Travis had his investor friends put up the money for that.


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

thedarkstar says "with the new rates, i hit arrive, call the rider and watch the clock for 5 minutes.at 5:01 i hit cancel and i have made $5 driving 0 miles. It helps make up for the current pathetic situation.cheap service is not cheap"

Driving 0 miles means he didn t go to pick up the rider or what?


----------



## kel (Jan 13, 2015)

Cemal said:


> thedarkstar says "with the new rates, i hit arrive, call the rider and watch the clock for 5 minutes.at 5:01 i hit cancel and i have made $5 driving 0 miles. It helps make up for the current pathetic situation.cheap service is not cheap"
> 
> Driving 0 miles means he didn t go to pick up the rider or what?


Yes, the customer didn't show up after 5 minutes so the driver doesn't have to take them anywhere (so 0 miles) and press cancel.



ShooUber said:


> It's either the riders, the drivers, or the investors, Uber itself pays for nothing, other then the software development in the being, but even then Travis had his investor friends put up the money for that.


true.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Cemal said:


> thedarkstar says "with the new rates, i hit arrive, call the rider and watch the clock for 5 minutes.at 5:01 i hit cancel and i have made $5 driving 0 miles. It helps make up for the current pathetic situation.cheap service is not cheap"
> 
> Driving 0 miles means he didn t go to pick up the rider or what?


I know it's hard to understand, but don't take all that is posted so littoral, remember posting here can be helpful, and some of the time are correct, but not always. You must be at the location requested by the the rider, press arrive, wait 5 minutes, attempt to make contact, if no response, you can hit No Show, and hope you get paid for your time, it's not always and most pax show up before that happens, the second thing the pax can challenge it and contact Uber for a credit. In conclusion yes do have to drive to location, so the $4 is for your time and expenses it took to get you there. Some drivers will text the pax of their arrival as soon as they get to the pick up location, and that may count as your attempt to contact pax, if after 5 minutes you get no reply then you can cancel, and again hope you get paid for it. Number one reason a driver doesn't get paid is Uber claims it's the riders first cancellation, no way for you to know if it's true.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

I do it all the time. Most of the time the $5 cancellation fee is better than waiting for a pax only to find out they are only going 2miles.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> previously, i would wait for up to 8-10 minutes, and call probably twice.
> 
> with the new rates, i hit arrive, call the rider and watch the clock for 5 minutes.
> at 5:01 i hit cancel and i have made $5 driving 0 miles. It helps make up for the current pathetic situation.
> cheap service is not cheap


I figured that out as soon as I saw my first invoice. Canceling pays better than a 2 mile trip. I actally had 2 trips last Thursday and 3 cancels (1 the customer) and got paid for all 3 and made more off the cancels than the trips.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I figured that out as soon as I saw my first invoice. Canceling pays better than a 2 mile trip. I actally had 2 trips last Thursday and 3 cancels (1 the customer) and got paid for all 3 and made more off the cancels than the trips.


That is tragic


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

unter ling said:


> That is tragic


Did you mean pathetic?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Did you mean pathetic?


 Should we vo with tragic and pathetic? Yet people still drive.


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

Actually, the user agreement states you must wait 10 minutes for the passenger before you even call them and we are supposed to wait up to 10 more minutes before we can cancel. This is total BS. 

I will tell you as it has been explained to me you do not have to wait 5 minutes from when you arrive to cancel the 5 minute time clock starts at the time you receive the request. Just saying...


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

I very rarely got the $5 fee as I suspect uber pockets a large portion. The real way to do it is to accept and start the fare. If they never come just end the trip there. Your rating will suffer but **** it, that's the only way you can make some money out of these crap situations.


----------



## S0n1a (Jan 2, 2015)

Last week Saturday night I was working I. Hoboken and i get a ping to 1 Hudson and im there in two minutes then I call the rider she tells me she is on Hudson and Washington I go there. Shes not there. I call her again she tells me to keep coming down on NEWARK and u will see us. I said how can I see u when I dont recognize you. Can you please give me your exact location . Then she tells me should I cancel the ride because my phone is out of charging . I said please cancel the ride now. Moral of the story if you dont know your f^《^ address or pickup location dont request a ride untill u know where ur drunk a $$ is ...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

xtree78 said:


> Actually, the user agreement states you must wait 10 minutes for the passenger before you even call them and we are supposed to wait up to 10 more minutes before we can cancel. This is total BS.
> 
> I will tell you as it has been explained to me you do not have to wait 5 minutes from when you arrive to cancel the 5 minute time clock starts at the time you receive the request. Just saying...





xtree78 said:


> Actually, the user agreement states you must wait 10 minutes for the passenger before you even call them and we are supposed to wait up to 10 more minutes before we can cancel. This is total BS.
> 
> I will tell you as it has been explained to me you do not have to wait 5 minutes from when you arrive to cancel the 5 minute time clock starts at the time you receive the request. Just saying...


I don't know how to show it here but I recall the uber instructions being along the lines of RECOMMENDING waiting 10 mins...definitely not required. I don't believe that if you're there less than 5 mins you will get any money though. My first ride I showed at the address and called to say I was there. Guy said he didn't order uber. I canceled immediately and left. Now I would simply wait 5 mins and then put rider requested cancel but that time I put other reason. Didn't get paid but of course first cancel or was the system messed up? I suspect he changed his mind and it was too long for him to cancel without paying so he had me do it since I didn't know any better. Don't know. But if there were no waiting period at all then why would we ever wait at all?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> I know it's hard to understand, but don't take all that is posted so littoral, remember posting here can be helpful, and some of the time are correct, but not always. You must be at the location requested by the the rider, press arrive, wait 5 minutes, attempt to make contact, if no response, you can hit No Show, and hope you get paid for your time, it's not always and most pax show up before that happens, the second thing the pax can challenge it and contact Uber for a credit. In conclusion yes do have to drive to location, so the $4 is for your time and expenses it took to get you there. Some drivers will text the pax of their arrival as soon as they get to the pick up location, and that may count as your attempt to contact pax, if after 5 minutes you get no reply then you can cancel, and again hope you get paid for it. Number one reason a driver doesn't get paid is Uber claims it's the riders first cancellation, no way for you to know if it's true.


I have yet to be paid for a 'no show.' And have had manymany. It does seem to draw more attention from Uber though as I invariably get an instant email whenever I hit no show.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

When you accept the ride immediately send them this text message.

"(Driver first name) here. I am on my way to pick you up, please confirm your address/location or *landmark."

(I use the iPhone keyboard shortcut feature).

It helps eliminate a lot of problems that come up and they often give you extra information, like the gate code, or the name of the actual bar you're going to, hints on how to identify them e.g. wearing a red coat. And it's really good customer service because it reassures them that they've made contact with a human being.

It is also your proof that you tried to make contact with the passenger.

When you arrive send this text message

"(Driver first name) here, I am just arriving. Blue Toyota Camry with flashing lights on."

Touch the "arrive "button and wait 5.01 seconds and cancel as a no show. I agree, you will always get a worse rating if you try to find them, because they will always blame you. It is just human nature.


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

First of all use some sense. Realize if your pin is dropped in an odd location you need to call right away. Also keep in mind if a person is in a high rise that the angle of the satellite in accordance with the floor the person is on will throw off the pin by up to 3 blocks. If the person is in the back of a building the pin will drop in the back and not the front. Most importantly a lot of times a person will move the pin so they can move the black bar with the time estimate but forget to move the pin back before they request causing the pin to be off.

If after all of the above have been eliminated and you still end up at the wrong location call the customer and ask where they are. If it is not nearby let them know you will happily drive to their location but you will be starting the meter now or give them the option that you will cancel them so they can get a new uber. If they want to cancel use the customer request cancel option if it is over 5 minutes you get cancel fee. Then you drive fast to where they said they were and you will be the closest car and you get them again. Evil I know but it is great when it works.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

krazydrive said:


> I do it all the time. Most of the time the $5 cancellation fee is better than waiting for a pax only to find out they are only going 2miles.


$5 cancel results in $4 for the driver and no additional miles to drive.

$4 fare results in $2.40 for the driver who must drive an additional mile or two.

Cancel is 67% more in net gain with less work.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

S0n1a said:


> Last week Saturday night I was working I. Hoboken and i get a ping to 1 Hudson and im there in two minutes then I call the rider she tells me she is on Hudson and Washington I go there. Shes not there. I call her again she tells me to keep coming down on NEWARK and u will see us. I said how can I see u when I dont recognize you. Can you please give me your exact location . Then she tells me should I cancel the ride because my phone is out of charging . I said please cancel the ride now. Moral of the story if you dont know your f^《^ address or pickup location dont request a ride untill u know where ur drunk a $$ is ...


If the battery in her phone was that low, then the GPS went into power saving mode quite a while ago, and will be very inaccurate. Cancel, go offline. Nothing good is about to happen otherwise.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I have yet to be paid for a 'no show.' And have had manymany. It does seem to draw more attention from Uber though as I invariably get an instant email whenever I hit no show.


The newer your market is, the more free first cancels there are for the drivers to go through. The more mature your market becomes, the more cancel fees you begin to get.

Why Uber expects drivers to eat the cost of these free cancels is ridiculous, but I guess we should just be happy they don't make us eat the cost of free first rides too.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The newer your market is, the more free first cancels there are for the drivers to go through. The more mature your market becomes, the more cancel fees you begin to get.
> 
> Why Uber expects drivers to eat the cost of these free cancels is ridiculous, but I guess we should just be happy they don't make us eat the cost of free first rides too.


Most of the cancels I've had were not first time users. Just drunks who didn't know where they were. I still don't get paid.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Most of the cancels I've had were not first time users. Just drunks who didn't know where they were. I still don't get paid.


It doesn't have to be their first time using the app. They could have used it 20 times already, 50 times already, or even 1000 times already. If they've never had their first cancel yet, they still have a free one coming to them.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

In Tampa, which is a new market, the rate of cancellations is less nowadays relative to couple months ago. I can get more cancel fees, Uber honors that as long as you do all the things by the book and as Uber expects you to do. Notify, wait 5 mins etc.. I learned a hard lesson more than a dozen times when I attempted to make it a crusade to pick up a person who was in a totally different place. almost all of them resulted in very bad experiences. People are dicks. they don't accept fault at all. they don't even admit to a picture they see in my iPad when I tell them, here is your pin, here is where I am picking you up, so next time please make sure you do this right... and more than 50% of the time it results in bad karma and bad experience. As I said, people are dicks. Uber policies made them hard dicks.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Cemal said:


> Well,my point was that doing this, rider is paying us for lying that he didn t show up.


It's not lying! After waiting 5 minutes, they deserve a cancellation.

One time a guy told me he'd be down in 15 minutes. I asked if it would be ok to begin the trip, then, suddenly his phone began having problems. He lived in a beach-front condo and was coming back from playing golf and didn't want to pay me to wait for his ass. So I told him I would cancel and that he could re-request when he was ready.

Right after that, I got a call from down the road -- an airport run! I would've lost $40 waiting for that a-hole, and he was only going down the road.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Cemal said:


> Well,my point was that doing this, rider is paying us for lying that he didn t show up.


You misunderstand. The driver gets to the pin, texts their arrival, at 5:01 "cancel" "no show"... No lying there.

It's a "no show" because the pax is no place to be seen.

The pax should be at the curb, we are!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't know how to show it here but I recall the uber instructions being along the lines of RECOMMENDING waiting 10 mins...definitely not required. I don't believe that if you're there less than 5 mins you will get any money though. My first ride I showed at the address and called to say I was there. Guy said he didn't order uber. I canceled immediately and left. Now I would simply wait 5 mins and then put rider requested cancel but that time I put other reason. Didn't get paid but of course first cancel or was the system messed up? I suspect he changed his mind and it was too long for him to cancel without paying so he had me do it since I didn't know any better. Don't know. But if there were no waiting period at all then why would we ever wait at all?


The agreement states 10 minutes. Then again, the agreement also states that the service fee is negotiable. So **** uber. Cancel after 5 minutes.


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> You misunderstand. The driver gets to the pin, texts their arrival, at 5:01 "cancel" "no show"... No lying there.
> 
> It's a "no show" because the pax is no place to be seen.
> 
> The pax should be at the curb, we are!


O, ok, thank you for explanstion.
My husband had so many cancellations last night after 5 min-only one is refunded $4.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Cemal said:


> O, ok, thank you for explanstion.
> My husband had so many cancellations last night after 5 min-only one is refunded $4.


Sounds about right


----------



## UberUber (Sep 21, 2014)

Apartment complexes are the worst. I too work by the 5:01 rule but for some reason I feel more obligated to text or call to find out where someone is in the complex. Not sure I am going to do that anymore. If I lived in an apartment complex I would txt the driver where to locate me


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Lyft says you only have to wait 3 minutes.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I guess I've just gotten to be a bitter prick. I arrive, I call, I start the fare. If they don't show after 5 minutes I drive 2 or 3 blocks and end the ride. So few complain or rate poorly but I have way too many cancels I haven't been paid for because it's a relatively new market. This also means that when they drop their pin several blocks away, they are paying for me to get to the right place. 

None of this really matters though because I can't bring myself to turn on the app and lose money other than to try and game the guarantees.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I guess I've just gotten to be a bitter prick. I arrive, I call, I start the fare. If they don't show after 5 minutes I drive 2 or 3 blocks and end the ride. So few complain or rate poorly but I have way too many cancels I haven't been paid for because it's a relatively new market. This also means that when they drop their pin several blocks away, they are paying for me to get to the right place.
> 
> None of this really matters though because I can't bring myself to turn on the app and lose money other than to try and game the guarantees.


I understand what you mean i have uber black and uber suv account I also drive a 100% electric car. I still dont turn my phone on now I would wait 2 hours for suv or black car ride before I drive around for 1-2 hours chauffeuring people around for 20 bucks.


----------



## Hollywoodrive (Jan 16, 2015)

As soon as I hit "arrive" I begin the 5 minute countdown. Too many ******bag riders who think we're just their friends with cars, can wait all day, and have no understanding that time is money. I cancel for no-show as soon as the clock hits 5:01. If I'm not credited the $5 I email partner support and they reimburse me the $5 every single time. Works like a charm 100% and I make $10-20 like this whenever I drive.


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Did you mean pathetic?


that is tactical


----------

